# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Названы самые странные музеи мира

## Irina

*Британское издание Daiy Mail опубликовало список самых странных музеев мира.
*
*Одним из них стал Музей колбас*, расположенный в Германии. Currywurst Museum в Берлине за €11 рассказывает каждому посетителю об истории и способах приготовления колбасок. Посетители бродят среди кетчупно-красных стен с экспонатами и рано или поздно начинают испытывать чувство голода. Значение местных колбасок подчеркивается как местоположением музея — рядом с историческим КПП «Чарли», так и текущими «колбасными войнами» с Гамбургом, утверждающим, что именно там была впервые приготовлена жареная колбаска под соусом.
*
В Токио существует необычный Музей паразитов*. Здесь собрано свыше 300 экспонатов, включая 90-метрового солитера, которого вытащили из ничего не подозревавшей женщины (она уверяла, что «подцепила» его благодаря суши). В музее можно внимательно рассмотреть зараженные паразитами органы и прочие пугающие вещи, передает портал Travel. Сам музей был создан четырьмя учеными, специализирующимися на изучении микроорганизмов. И его большой плюс заключается в том, что он бесплатный. Также здесь можно приобрести футболки с изображением паразитов и брелоки с мертвыми паразитами внутри.

*В Барселоне расположился Музей катафалков*. Там царит жуткая тишина, и посетители медленно передвигаются от богато украшенных катафалков XVIII века к современным черным автомобилям. Таким образом совершенно бесплатно Каталония поворачивается к туристам своей темной стороной.

*Замку Лидс в Кенте* есть что предъявить гостям: ухоженные парки, роскошные интерьеры, личные документы Генриха VIII. Среди прочего есть здесь и Музей собачьих ошейников. Коллекция музея поистине уникальна. Здесь собраны собачьи ошейники, производимые на протяжении последних пяти веков: от «строгачей», держащих под контролем охотничьих собак, до гламурных произведений XXI века. Стоимость входных билетов в замок — €20.

*В Исландии существует Фаллический музей.* Это — единственный в мире музей, центром внимания которого стал мужской детородный орган.  Посетители оказываются в помещении, где все посвящено пенису и его месту в истории, искусстве, культуре и обществе. Здесь выставлено свыше 100 пенисов, принадлежащих всем сухопутным и морским млекопитающим, какие только могут быть найдены в Исландии. В музее можно увидеть пенисы как землеройки, так и синего кита. Также в коллекции собраны фольклорные истории, повествующие о фаллосах эльфов, троллей и других сказочных существ. Недавно 92-летний доброволец завещал свой пенис музею. Так что в коллекции в будущем должен появиться и фаллос homo sapiens.

*Туристы в Париже могут спускаться под землю — ради Музея канализационных рабочих.* В музее посетителей знакомят с историей парижской канализации: от дренажных систем XIII века до первых канализационных труб, появившихся при Наполеоне. Сеть подземных тоннелей была прославлена Виктором Гюго и возродила жизнь под набережной Орсэ на левом берегу Сены. Раньше по тоннелям можно было перемещаться в повозках. Но сейчас туристы исследуют парижскую канализацию пешком. Попасть сюда может любой, кто не боится зловония. Тоннели, пролегающие под городскими улицами, помечены голубыми и белыми знаками, а над каждым стоком стоит номер дома.

*Гости Бостона могут посетить Музей плохого искусства*. Это единственный музей в мире, заботящийся о сохранности дурного искусства во всех его проявлениях. Постоянно меняющаяся экспозиция разбита на темы: «Под кайфом», «Ничтожные черты» и «Малосимпатичные пейзажи и натюрморты». Несочетающиеся цвета, нарушение пропорций и полное отсутствие таланта к искусству удивляет даже самых равнодушных посетителей.
*
В британском Корнуолле собрана крупнейшая в мире коллекция всяческих колдовских инструментов, заклинаний и рецептов.* Местный Музей колдовства — один из самых популярных на юго-западе Великобритании. Коллекция собиралась в течение 40 лет и по-прежнему привлекает толпы туристов. Музей создал некий Сесил Уильямсон, который всю жизнь увлекался оккультными науками и даже работал в Ми-6 агентом под прикрытием, собирая информацию об оккультных интересах крупных нацистских чинов. Экспонаты разбиты по категориям — от сатанизма до уничтожения ведьм. Посетители могут увидеть старинные стулья, использовавшиеся для доказательства, является ли та или иная женщина ведьмой; ритуальных кукол, с помощью которых якобы причинялся вред живым людям; а в библиотеке хранятся свыше трех тысяч томов по колдовству и оккультным наукам.

*Музей святых душ в чистилище* разместился в жутковатом помещении при церкви Chiesa del Sacro Cuore del Suffragio в Риме. Его цель — показать, какие откровения переживают души на пути к раю. Выжженные следы ладоней на страницах библии и другой «орнамент» были восприняты как знаки того, что души умерших, находящиеся в чистилище, пытаются связаться с любящими их людьми и просят молиться за них. Коллекцию начал собирать священник, увидевший человеческий силуэт во время пожара в алтарной части храма. Священник решил, что это чья-то неприкаянная душа, и начал собирать информацию о появлении подобных знаков по всему миру.
*
В Амстердаме желающие могут сходить в Музей пыток.* В его темных комнатах собрана история человеческой жестокости. Ржавые гильотины, дыбы, многочисленные тиски — все эти инструменты заставляют посетителей возблагодарить судьбу за жизнь в XXI веке. Про каждый инструмент подробно рассказано и продемонстрировано, каким образом с его помощью можно причинить максимальную боль. Помимо Средневековья, музей затрагивает и современность.

----------

